# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  ДДТ в Одессе

## Jane666

Готовится совместный тур групп “Братья Карамазовы” и ДДТ по Украине и Беларуси.
Предварительный список городов и дат проведения концертов :

апрель
29-житомир

май
01-ровно
03-луцк
04-львов
06-ужгород
08-ивано-франковск
09-черновцы
11-тернополь
13-хмельницкий
15-винница
17-днепропетровск
18-запорожье
20-донецк
22-луганск
24-харьков
25-полтава
27-сумы
29-чернигов

июль
13-севастополь
15-симферополь
17-херсон
19-николаев
20-одесса
22-кировоград
24-черкассы
26-киев
29-брест

август
02-минск
05-могилев
08-витебск

Концерты посвящены 1020-ти летию Крещения Руси и пройдут на городских площадях,вход свободный.
информация взята с блога Константина Шумайлова

----------


## Jane666

кто что-нибудь об этом знает?

----------


## FrogQueen

Вчера звонили знакомые из Хмельницкого, сразу после концерта. Народу было полно, но концерт очень понравился. Так что ждем Шевчука в Одессе.

----------


## Михалыч$

Ура. А то меня убили наповал слова Шевчука на последнем концерте "Забудьте про старые песни. Старые песни в морге"

----------


## CBAPKA

Будем давить рок!!!

----------


## rosst

Всем привет! Кто будет на концерте? Его перенесли на 24 число, состоится на соборке! http://www.ddt.ru/

Может кто то в курсе, во сколько начало, кто когда играет.. Не ясно, надо ли сваливать с работы пораньше или нет...

----------


## Турист

> Всем привет! Кто будет на концерте? Его перенесли на 24 число, состоится на соборке! http://www.ddt.ru/
> 
> Может кто то в курсе, во сколько начало, кто когда играет.. Не ясно, надо ли сваливать с работы пораньше или нет...


 Фуф, я уж было испугался, что прозевал концерт.

----------


## KTO

главное что нашару ) это радует )) 24ого с 18.00 на Соборной ... 4 группы(не слабые кстати)

----------


## Ginger

> 24ого с 18.00 на Соборной


 
Там разве есть где?
Ну почему не на Куликовом хотя бы

----------


## rosst

> Там разве есть где?
> Ну почему не на Куликовом хотя бы


 ага, очень странно всё это ))) там даже 10 тысяч не понятно где смогут поместится.. Может на оф сайте ошибка? Народ, смотрите где сцену монтируют.. там должна быть нефиговая такая площадка. 

Кстати, знакомые с Тернополя были в восторге после концерта..

----------


## Ginger

> там должна быть нефиговая такая площадка.


 Мало того, что соборка явно не осилит количество желающих, так и возле самого собора как-то нехорошо 
Собираюсь быть :smileflag:

----------


## Чёрная моль

> 4 группы(не слабые кстати)


 Какие?

----------


## rosst

> Какие?


 


> С 29-го апреля по 29-е мая 2008 г. прошел первый этап грандиозного Всеукраинского концертного тура, приуроченного к празднованию 1020-летия Крещения Руси, охвативший 18 городов страны, от запада к востоку. В миссионерском туре принимают участие группы: *"С.К.А.Й." (Тернополь)*, *"Братья Карамазовы" (Киев)* и *"ДДТ" (Санкт-Петербург)*, а также священнослужители и  богословы.
> Всю поездку музыкантов сопровождает диакон Андрей Кураев, чьи выступления можно услышать в каждом городе как на концертах, так и на его собственных лекциях


 это то что было в первой половине тура.. вторую часть очень сильно сократили, не понятно почему...

----------


## Andrю

Да, во второй части тура было сначала заявлено много городов Украины, но судя по данным DDT.RU осталось только 3 - Севастополь, Одесса, Киев. В остальных (мое мнение) местные власти не дали "добро". Вообще по концерту информации "ноль". Известно что Гурвиц подписал распоряжение о праздновании "Дня крещения Руси" на Соборной площади (http://www.odessa.ua/announce/15463/).

----------


## rosst

> Распоряжением городского головы *№814-01р от 15.07.2008г.* международной общественной организации "День Крещения Руси" разрешено проведение мероприятия "1020-летия Крещения Руси" *24 июля 2008 года на Соборной площади*. 
> 
> *Время проведения*: 
> - начало - 19.00; 
> - окончание - 22.00.


 то есть начало не в 6,а в 7.. и монтаж сцены по идеи начнут сегодня.  Интересно, они планируют перекрывать какую-то из улиц что ли, в самом сквере места мало.. И газоны жалко :/

----------


## Tur

Интересно, и где там на соборке можно всё это комфортно устроить ?
Странное место.
Буду обязательно и 4 москвича в нагрузку  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> Интересно, и где там на соборке можно всё это комфортно устроить ?


 Комфортно врядли
Сегодня начали собсно устраивать сцену. Когда я проходила, всё только начиналось, поэтому в пердположениях на 100 не уверенна. Сцена будет сразу возле собора лицом на дом Русова. Пока не представляю как поместятся все желающие

----------


## KTO

ну дык эта ... СКАЙ , ДДТ , Братья Карамазові и Жорик Делиев ... кмоН ... 

PS: мне кажеться что сцену поставят под аптекой Гаевского ... ну соответственно он децибел здание зарушиться ... будит круто ... паффостно ... )

----------


## rosst

> ну дык эта ... СКАЙ , ДДТ , Братья Карамазові и Жорик Делиев ... кмоН ... 
> 
> PS: мне кажеться что сцену поставят под аптекой Гаевского ... ну соответственно он децибел здание зарушиться ... будит круто ... паффостно ... )


 уже ставят под Собором, читай выше

----------


## Mephisto

> Мало того, что соборка явно не осилит количество желающих, так и возле самого собора как-то нехорошо


 Так Собор и есть "спонсор". Это же тур "Посвященный 1020-летию Крещения Руси". А начало самого концерта в 19:00, а с 18:00 будут толкать речи г. Кауров (вроде) и диакон Кураев.




> Пока не представляю как поместятся все желающие


 Ну часть оттянут на себя - Земфира в Ибице и Ренимация + Shadow Host в Ильичевске. Многие не пойдут из-за места проведения, другие из-за политической направленности.

----------


## Ginger

> Так Собор и есть "спонсор". Это же тур "Посвященный 1020-летию Крещения Руси". А начало самого концерта в 19:00, а с 18:00 будет толкать речь широко известный г. Кауров.


 Это я уже читала. Дело индивидуальное, значит только я не понимаю специальную концентрацию ёмкостей для переваривания пива с сигаретами и излагания мыслей на истинном русском.
О, начало радует -  домой успею забежать

----------


## rosst

> Так Собор и есть "спонсор". Это же тур "Посвященный 1020-летию Крещения Руси". А начало самого концерта в 19:00, а с 18:00 будут толкать речи г. Кауров (вроде) и диакон Кураев.
> 
> 
> 
> Ну часть оттянут на себя - Земфира в Ибице и Ренимация + Shadow Host в Ильичевске. Многие не пойдут из-за места проведения, другие из-за политической направленности.


 Кауров?? диаконы? Не, пасиба ))) значит можно не спешить.. Имхо земфира оттянет на себя не так уж и много народа - немного разный формат музыки (хоть и то и другое считают руроком, но сравнивать Земфиру и ДДТ я бы не стал), и ограниченая вместимость той же Ибицы. 
Интересно какой урод разрешил на соборке всё-таки проводить выступление, мне просот жалко это место в городе.. как будто у нас нет нормальных площадей и стадионов

----------


## Мыкола

Всем доброго дня!
То, что проводится подобное мероприятие - это просто замечательно, но я согласен, что место выбранно достаточно странно... В плане того, что ну не сможет там поместиться стока народу...
Да, и цитируя распоряжение властей о сегодняшнем действе
"2. Час проведення: 
- початок - 19.00;
- закінчення - 22.00."
- невольно возникает вопрос: а соклько ж они играть будут??? 22:00 - 19:00 = 3 часа. 3  часа / 4 группы ~= 45 мин. - и это в идеале! а ещё всякие разговоры будут, заминки и настройки... Таким образом получается. что группы отыграют по минут 20? Так это почти по 3-4 песни...

----------


## Ginger

Если сегодня всё-таки случится этот долгообещаемый дождь, то думаю ещё народу поумешьшится))) минус самые нежные и сахарные)) Так что я жду дождика  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

нененене, ты шо!  :smileflag:  наверняка, кто то думал так же перед концертом Пола в Киеве )) так их там, потом чуть всех в Днепр не посмывало ))

----------


## Ginger

Так какая романтика получится))))) У меня уже вот тучки есть :smileflag:

----------


## Рок ёжик

Тучки уже у всех есть, а кого это остановит, - тот не любит ДДТ  :smileflag:

----------


## AMD Phenom 64 X4

буду :smileflag:

----------


## KIM18

будем!

----------


## Valler

Отличненько)

----------


## a_r_k

поеду  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

Дождик уже капает потихоньку.. Но нас он тоже не испугает))

----------


## Мыкола

"Дождь, звонкой пеленой наполнил небо майский дождь..."
"Когда идёт дождь, когда в лицо свет проезжающих мимо машин..."
"Дождь засохший на экране, праздник пахнущий полынью..."

----------


## rosst

> "Дождь, звонкой пеленой наполнил небо майский дождь..."
> "Когда идёт дождь, когда в лицо свет проезжающих мимо машин..."
> "Дождь засохший на экране, праздник пахнущий полынью..."


 

Только что стоял в пробке у соборки, Шевчук проводил как раз саунд чек )) такой класс! И уже народ понемногу собирался.

----------


## Михалыч$

Пасиба за концерт. Ливень пошел как только зашел в квартиру

----------


## Рок ёжик

Аналогично. И то, и другое  :smileflag: 

Концерт ДДТ прошел как всегда: я ничего не слышу, в ушах звенит, и говорю я шепотом

----------


## Mephisto

> Пасиба за концерт. Ливень пошел как только зашел в квартиру


 Повезло...а мы на "Книжке" прятались

----------


## twister_mc

> Аналогично. И то, и другое 
> 
> Концерт ДДТ прошел как всегда: я ничего не слышу, в ушах звенит, и говорю я шепотом


 Стопудово ))) У меня та же картина

Вопрос присутствующим - как вам Кураев?

----------


## rosst

> Стопудово ))) У меня та же картина
> 
> Вопрос присутствующим - как вам Кураев?


 никак.. я шел туда не ради политики и не ради церковного праздника ))) 
Но с общей идеей согласен - мы все соседи и родственники, независимо от паспорта - россияне, украинцы, белорусы и должны дружить несмотря на все политические "навороты") воть

А если по сути - Юра очень порадовал как всегда, дал заряд отличных эмоций надолго. Понравились молнии, когда ехали домой )) и дождь, потому что я под него не попал )))

это всё, что останется после меня... 

зы. да.. и как оказалось, места было достаточно.. только вот газоны все же жалко.

----------


## Мыкола

> Аналогично. И то, и другое 
> 
> Концерт ДДТ прошел как всегда: я ничего не слышу, в ушах звенит, и говорю я шепотом


 
А мы, после концерта, на подъеме, отправились с компанией домой и до пол-третьего с гитарой не давали соседям спокойно спать 

А дождик - это классно! 

Да, кстати, ребятки а не подскажите где можно было бы достать видеоверсию?

----------


## Ginger

На полит окраску внимания не обращала :smileflag:  Юра молодец! Особенно понравилось, когда он кричал в небо "Эй, начаааааааальник" и над Собором прокатились красивые молнии .....уууух зрелище было  :smileflag: ))))))

----------


## rosst

Ах да, меня просто убили слова Кураева (а мож и не его), что "на небесах не будет попсы"

----------


## Andrю

Спасибо ДДТ и всем организаторам этого Праздника!
1,5 часа настоящего драйва и рок-н-ролла

----------


## Рок ёжик

...и про смску "проснись, матрица имеет тебя!"...  :smileflag: 
Кстати, в ушах до сих пор звенит. Что-то мне это не нравится...

----------


## Рок ёжик

Не помню точно, но около 2 лет назад Шевчук, Гребенщиков и Кинчев встретились с Метрополитом Российским чтобы обсудить влияние рока на религию и религии на рок. Они даже предлагали совместные проповеди.

----------


## AMD Phenom 64 X4

> Пасиба за концерт. Ливень пошел как только зашел в квартиру


 так же само и у меня)) концерт мне очень понравился! только как зомбировали людей историей на рок концерте это ппц...

----------


## Михалыч$

> Ах да, меня просто убили слова Кураева (а мож и не его), что "на небесах не будет попсы"


 Ага, что не будет попсы Поплавского

----------


## Tur

Меня удивило, что СКАЙ выступал первым. Всёж по уровню и качеству я их поставил перед ДДТ. "Карамазовы" конечно заслуженные старички, но раньше играли более рок-н-рольную музыку, щас как-то растеряли задор. 
Удивил и порадовал Далиев. Не ожидал от него такого. Молодца.

----------


## rosst

> Меня удивило, что СКАЙ выступал первым. Всёж по уровню и качеству я их поставил перед ДДТ. "Карамазовы" конечно заслуженные старички, но раньше играли более рок-н-рольную музыку, щас как-то растеряли задор. 
> Удивил и порадовал Далиев. Не ожидал от него такого. Молодца.


 поддерживаю! очень хотел их послушать, но опоздал и пропустил.. Это меня расстроило. Делиев - таки да, молодец.

----------


## Tur

> поддерживаю! очень хотел их послушать, но опоздал и пропустил.. Это меня расстроило. Делиев - таки да, молодец.


 У СКАЙ очень порадовал звук. Голос, игра всё на уровне - это не студийная группа, где всё вытягивает звуковик.

----------


## GEBO

Понравилось, даже очень. Не фанатка ДДТ, но всегда относилась с уважением к творчеству и личности Шевчука. Великолепно отработал, очень профессионально, артистично и с большим уважением к публике. А такие песни как «Любовь», «Ветер», «Это всё» не могут оставить равнодушным… «Родина» - это вообще знаковая песня. Что касаемо проповедей во время рок-концерта, то такое сочетание для меня было в диковинку и само по себе познавательно  :smileflag: . Пожалуй, меня они не напрягли, в конце-концов, они были о хороших вещах…

----------


## AsyA

Отгулялась.
Шевчук гений.
Карамазовы умницы))


Концерт супер)))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Седой

А фотки кто нибудь выложит :smileflag:

----------


## Буравчик

дада где фотоотчет?! Говорят "кричали девушки ура и в небо... ливчики бросали" ,))

----------


## Tur

одна из удавшихся, есно мобильным

----------


## Седой

Люди а ещё кто то фотки выложит. :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

По поводу концерта...если бы не "моя" компания - не понимаю что бы там делал. К сожалению был только на ДДТ - не поржал на Делиевым и не заценил СКАЙ "вживую"

----------


## maxx™

Сегодня был на концерте (правда в Киеве). Концерт понравился. Проповеди в общем тоже. Что понравилось, что во время проповедей были некоторые желающие кричать чего-нибудь (ДДТ, Родина,Юра и т.д.), но их в общем не поддерживали, а слушали....

----------


## twister_mc

http://cs181.vkontakte.ru/u2432127/37502948/x_db0f8df9.jpg
http://cs181.vkontakte.ru/u2432127/37502948/x_bfd18618.jpg
http://cs181.vkontakte.ru/u2432127/37502948/x_994e794a.jpg
http://cs181.vkontakte.ru/u2432127/37502948/x_3fb3bea5.jpg

----------


## Михалыч$

Вконтакте кукожит хорошие фотографии

----------


## twister_mc

Кукожит. Выложить в нормальном качестве?

----------


## Михалыч$

twister_mc, если есть возможность, выложи плиз  :smileflag:

----------


## twister_mc

http://upload.com.ua/get/900373853



фулсайзы по 6-7 метров на фото )))

----------


## Михалыч$

Пасибо тебе

----------


## AsyA

> http://upload.com.ua/get/900373853
> 
> 
> 
> фулсайзы по 6-7 метров на фото )))


 Спасибо))
классные фото)

----------


## AMD Phenom 64 X4

щас позырю! ))

----------


## twister_mc

спасибо
что может быть приятней чем комплимент в адрес фотки )))

----------


## Рок ёжик

Фото супер, спасибо...

Интересно, у кого-то есть фото вышеописанного момента, когда Дядя Юра кричал "Эй, начальник!", и на небе появились молнии...

----------


## twister_mc

к сожалению я даже не видел этот момент... ((( 

но Начальник нас слышит... ))

----------


## AsyA

И присматривает)

----------

